# O grande gelo 1982/83



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (25 Dez 2014 às 21:20)

Hoje em conversa com as gentes das região, calhou não por casualidade, falar de como o Inverno este ano vai até ver, suave... claro está que a conversa rapidamente se encaminhou para efemérides que muitos lembravam... fiquei a saber que no inverno de 82/83, toda esta região (Paradela, Mairos, Travancas, São Vicente, Roriz, Águas Frias...) ficou sem elécticidade desde o dia 31/12/1982 até 18/01/1983, sim foram 18 dias! O motivo foi o tão falado últimamente, sincelo, que nesse ano foi tão intenso que derrubou tudo, desde árvores a cabos e postes de electricidade e comunicações... 
Os meus pais casaram a 08/01/1983, ou seja até hoje nunca me tinha apercebido que o casamento e o copo d'água que naqueles tempos se fazia em casa, tinham sido celebrados sem energia eléctrica.

Será que alguem se recorda deste ano tão excepcional? Foi apenas aqui ou foi generalizado?
É possível consultar as cartas relativas a este período? Alguem tem recortes de jornais antigos deste período?

Cumprimentos.


----------



## Dan (25 Dez 2014 às 21:35)

Sim, já me falaram desse episódio também aqui. Na maior parte dos relatos nem referiram grandes estragos, apenas a beleza do evento. Nos registos encontrei um período entre 29 de dezembro e 4 de janeiro com nevoeiro e máximas da ordem dos -1ºC / 0ºC.


----------



## StormRic (26 Dez 2014 às 01:51)

Nos meus registos pessoais e muito amadores, em Linda-a-Velha, Oeiras, parou de chover em 23 de Dezembro de 82, e a partir do do dia 29 as mínimas mantiveram-se abaixo dos 5º até 16 de Janeiro de 83, com a excepção do dia 7 em que choveu fraco. As máximas permaneceram extraordinariamente estáveis nos 15º. Estávamos em plena grande seca de 82/83. Em 11 de Fevereiro nevou na região centro, nomeadamente em Sintra e no Guincho! Registei -0,5º no dia 13, em Lisboa ocorreu -2º.


----------



## belem (26 Dez 2014 às 12:41)

Em Lisboa ocorreu -2? Onde precisamente? E já agora como foram recolhidos esses dados?

Obrigado.


----------



## Aurélio (26 Dez 2014 às 14:11)

Não foi apenas em Lisboa que esteve muito frio nesta semana de Fevereiro, reparem nesta carta que encontrei do dia 13 Fevereiro de 1983. Eu diria que toda a Europa estava a bater o dente com frio !




image free hosting


----------



## Aurélio (26 Dez 2014 às 14:16)

Relativamente áquilo que o Flaviense fala não encontrei nada que possa suportar essa informação que ele adianta e o cenário ainda parece mais "soft" do que agora, mas como apenas encontro informação relativa á temperatura aos 850 HPa e não a T2m não sei, talvez tenha sido devido aos nevoeiros existentes !


----------



## StormRic (26 Dez 2014 às 15:55)

belem disse:


> Em Lisboa ocorreu -2? Onde precisamente? E já agora como foram recolhidos esses dados?
> 
> Obrigado.



A temperatura por mim registada era obtida num quintal  na zona alta de Linda-a-Velha, 80m de altitude, com um termómetro de máxima/mínima clássico, colocado sob um abrigo a cerca de 1,60m do solo, afastado cerca de três metros da parede mais próxima.




Os -2º em Lisboa são uma anotação que eu fiz no caderno de registo e vou confirmar com a consulta das publicações do INMG, nomeadamente o Boletim da Agricultura ou o Anuário que tenho em arquivo mas está na antiga casa ainda. Oportunamente ponho aqui os valores de onde se poderá tirar conclusões sobre este episódio de frio.
É interessante notar que esta seca intensa de 82/83 se limitou ao Baixo Alentejo e Algarve, sendo moderada a sul da Cordilheira Central. Para norte de Coimbra não houve seca, foi até chuvoso no noroeste e acima do normal em Trás-os-Montes também, segundo o estudo:






Em off-topic mostro também por curiosidade os mapas das secas de 1944-45 e 1982-83, integrados no estudo referido:









Assim que tiver acesso a toda a documentação que referi ponho aqui os dados sobre o evento deste tópico.


----------



## Dan (26 Dez 2014 às 17:06)

Esse episódio de Fevereiro de 1983 foi dos mais intensos das últimas décadas. Deu nevadas em quase todo o país e valores de temperatura já relativamente baixos, para os nossos padrões. Aqui na região registaram-se vários valores da ordem de -12ºC / -15ºC e numa estação em Gostei registou-se o valor de -17,5ºC no dia 12.


----------



## belem (26 Dez 2014 às 17:23)

Obrigado StormRic pela informação.

A última série climática relativa a Lisboa que consultei (que inclue o período mencionado 82/83) não indicou valores negativos para esse período.

Contudo deve ter estado bastante frio, concordo.


PS: Tal não invalida que em zonas mais frias, se possam ter registado valores ainda mais baixos.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Dez 2014 às 17:30)

Há vários sites com a informação digital climatológica de várias EM's portuguesas. Como por exemplo o Infoclimat.

http://www.infoclimat.fr/observations-meteo/archives/13/fevrier/1983/portalegre/08571.html

Nesses dias em Portalegre houve 3 dias com neve registada.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (26 Dez 2014 às 17:53)

Desta vez não tive tempo... mas da próxima irei à Biblioteca Municipal pesquisar...
Que aconteceu... aconteceu, disso não há dúvidas, mas vou tentar arranjar documentação que sustente este evento que por aqui todos recordam.


----------



## Dan (26 Dez 2014 às 18:49)

Os valores aqui para Bragança desse episódio (29 de Dezembro a 6 de Janeiro), só o valor da temperatura máxima:

dia (Tmáx)
29 : -0,3 ºC
30 : 0,2 ºC
31 : -2,0 ºC
1 : -2,4 ºC
2 : -1,4 ºC
3 : -1,3 ºC
4 : nd ºC
5 : -0,8 ºC
6 : -0,1 ºC

Em todos estes dias ocorreu nevoeiro.


----------



## StormRic (27 Dez 2014 às 00:20)

belem disse:


> Obrigado StormRic pela informação.
> 
> A última série climática relativa a Lisboa que consultei (que inclue o período mencionado 82/83) não indicou valores negativos para esse período.
> 
> ...



Depende da estação que é usada como de referência quando se fala de Lisboa. Até certa altura era o Instituto Geofísico, depois passou a ser o Aeroporto e ainda a Gago Coutinho. Os -2º que eu anotei foi em alguma estação de Lisboa, uma destas ou outra, é isso que eu tenho de verificar.


----------



## belem (27 Dez 2014 às 00:37)

Atualmente até costumam de ser usadas (normalmente) como referência duas estações: Gago Coutinho e Geofísico.

A série climática que consultei era de 1970-2000, portanto, naturalmente, terá que ser uma estação que se encontrava em funcionamento neste período.

Se estou errado agradeço que me corrijam.


----------



## Snifa (27 Dez 2014 às 21:28)

Aurélio disse:


> Não foi apenas em Lisboa que esteve muito frio nesta semana de Fevereiro, reparem nesta carta que encontrei do dia 13 Fevereiro de 1983. Eu diria que toda a Europa estava a bater o dente com frio !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Apesar de ser muito miúdo lembro-me bem deste evento, no dia 11/02/1983  nevou com acumulação aqui no Porto, na zona de Valongo e Gondomar acumulou mesmo bastante, mesmo em outros dias desta entrada caíram uns flocos, foi uma bela entrada fria 

Cá ficam os dados desse mês relativos a Porto-Pedras Rubras, com uma mínima de *- 3.6 ºc* no dia 13/02 

Vejam as mínimas (sublinhadas a azul) dos dias 8/02 a 16/02/1983 

*Clima en Porto / Pedras Rubras Febrero de 1983*

Datos reportados por la estación meteorológica: 85450 (LPPR)

Latitud: 41.23 | Longitud: -8.68 | Altitud: 69






Reparei agora na legenda, a sigla SN significa que ocorreu neve, e foi no dia 11/02, embora me lembre que noutros dias também caíram uns flocos, mas a acumulação maior foi no dia 11/02/1983:

T Temperatura media (°C)
TM Temperatura máxima (°C)
Tm Temperatura mínima (°C)
SLP Presión atmosférica a nivel del mar (hPa)
H Humedad relativa media (%)
PP Precipitación total de lluvia y/o nieve derretida (mm)
VV Visibilidad media (Km)
V Velocidad media del viento (Km/h)
VM Velocidad máxima sostenida del viento (Km/h)
VG Velocidad de ráfagas máximas de viento (Km/h)
RA Índica si hubo lluvia o llovizna (En la media mensual, total días que llovió)
SN Índica si nevó (En la media mensual, total días que nevó)
TS Indica si hubo tormenta (En la media mensual, total días con tormenta)
FG Indica si hubo niebla (En la media mensual, total días con niebla)

http://www.tutiempo.net/clima/Porto_Pedras_Rubras/02-1983/85450.htm

http://www.tutiempo.net/clima/Portugal/PT.html

Por curiosidade, Bragança registou nesse mês uma mínima de * -10.8 ºc * no dia 12/02/1983 

http://www.tutiempo.net/clima/Braganca/02-1983/85750.htm


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Dez 2014 às 22:58)

Em Faro, 5 dias em Fevereiro de 83 que as mínimas foram abaixo de zero,  http://www.tutiempo.net/clima/Faro_Aeroporto/02-1983/85540.htm


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2014 às 00:42)

Snifa disse:


> http://www.tutiempo.net/clima/Porto_Pedras_Rubras/02-1983/85450.htm
> 
> http://www.tutiempo.net/clima/Portugal/PT.html
> 
> Por curiosidade, Bragança registou nesse mês uma mínima de * -10.8 ºc * no dia 12/02/1983



Esse site é muito interessante! Os dados apresentados são oficiais, como foram obtidos? Vejo que ainda têm para 46 estações do continente e ilhas desde 1973. Onde é que eles obtiveram isto?

Apresenta a mínima para Lisboa/Portela de -1º no dia 13/Fev., o dia em que registei -0,5º em Linda-a-Velha.
Cabo Carvoeiro teve mínima de 0,8º no dia 4/Fev e 1,4º no dia 12.


----------



## bigfire (28 Dez 2014 às 00:52)

Alguém sabe algum site onde se encontre valores desse ano para Vila Real, não encontro nenhum. Já me andei a informar sobre esse Inverno, mas infelizmente nimguém se lembra.


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2014 às 01:05)

bigfire disse:


> Alguém sabe algum site onde se encontre valores desse ano para Vila Real, não encontro nenhum. Já me andei a informar sobre esse Inverno, mas infelizmente nimguém se lembra.



Precisamente no site que o Snifa apresentou: http://www.tutiempo.net/clima/VILA_REAL/1983/85660.htm

por exemplo, Janeiro de 83: http://www.tutiempo.net/clima/VILA_REAL/01-1983/85660.htm


----------



## StormRic (28 Dez 2014 às 01:09)

SpiderVV disse:


> Há vários sites com a informação digital climatológica de várias EM's portuguesas. Como por exemplo o Infoclimat.
> 
> http://www.infoclimat.fr/observations-meteo/archives/13/fevrier/1983/portalegre/08571.html
> 
> Nesses dias em Portalegre houve 3 dias com neve registada.



Outro site muito bom, obrigado! Não conhecia estes sites, são muito úteis, podem dispensar a consulta dos anuários para bastantes estações.


----------



## bigfire (28 Dez 2014 às 01:15)

StormRic disse:


> Precisamente no site que o Snifa apresentou: http://www.tutiempo.net/clima/VILA_REAL/1983/85660.htm
> 
> por exemplo, Janeiro de 83: http://www.tutiempo.net/clima/VILA_REAL/01-1983/85660.htm



Pois, eu só estava a ver a estação que agora está colocada junto ao aeródromo, e não vi que existia os valores referente a antiga estação que estava na cidade. Obrigado


----------



## belem (28 Dez 2014 às 14:14)

belem disse:


> Atualmente até costumam de ser usadas (normalmente) como referência duas estações: Gago Coutinho e Geofísico.
> 
> A série climática que consultei era de 1970-2000, portanto, naturalmente, terá que ser uma estação que se encontrava em funcionamento neste período.
> 
> Se estou errado agradeço que me corrijam.



Aqui está


----------



## vamm (30 Dez 2014 às 17:04)

O meu irmão tem fotos de 83, era ele ainda bebé, em que estava tudo coberto de neve. A minha mãe diz que foi o último nevão que houve cá em baixo, até há uns anos atrás ter chegado a nevar de madrugada, por volta das 5h/6h da manhã.
Mas nessas fotos, vê-se ainda uma boa camada de neve!


----------



## fishisco (30 Dez 2014 às 20:19)

quando isto foi eu tinha 2 anos não me lembro de nada mas os meus pais nesse ano vieram no dia de carnaval de Espinho (perto do Porto para quem não sabe) até aqui onde vivo agora (Celorico de Basto que pretence ao distrito de Braga) de comboio sempre debaixo de neve, e dizem eles que nevava já na zona do Porto. Eu tenho uma foto tirada a cerca de 200m de altitude, numa estação de comboios de cá com uma boa camada de neve, coisa que até hoje nunca mais se repetiu.


----------



## fishisco (31 Dez 2014 às 14:39)

aqui vai a foto de que falo acima


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (20 Jan 2015 às 21:15)

Amanhã passarei na biblioteca municipal de Chaves para fazer a pesquisa que prometi!
Era tão bom que encontrasse algo!
Vou tambem pesquisar acerca do "ano mágico" de 1997.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (27 Jan 2015 às 10:09)

Do pouco tempo que tive para pesquisar não encontrei nada, mas consegui a 1ª pagina do Noticias de Chaves de 10 de Janeiro de 1997... a mítica nevada...
Quando puder partilho.


----------



## james (27 Jan 2015 às 11:56)

Os nevões de 1983 são épicos , quando praticamente todo o país se cobriu de branco .

Foram uma série de dias incríveis , em que podia nevar a qualquer altura e em qualquer lugar . 

Eu era muito pequeno , mas lembro . me de , a cotas baixíssimas , ouvir falar de estradas cortadas devido à neve em muitos sítios .


----------



## Dias Miguel (27 Jan 2015 às 12:12)

james disse:


> Os nevões de 1983 são épicos , quando praticamente todo o país se cobriu de branco .
> 
> Foram uma série de dias incríveis , em que podia nevar a qualquer altura e em qualquer lugar .
> 
> Eu era muito pequeno , mas lembro . me de , a cotas baixíssimas , ouvir falar de estradas cortadas devido à neve em muitos sítios .



Concordo plenamente com o james. As recordações são poucas, dado ter naquele então 5 anos, mas muito gratas.
Foi a primeira vez que me recordo da neve e, felizmente um dos grandes nevões na minha região. Segundo o que os meus pais contam, a neve permaneceu durante pelo menos 5 dias, impossibilitando a circulação de veículos junto da nossa casa, cuja cota é de 335 mts.
Nevões como esse só me recordo de mais dois: em 1987 e em 2010, do qual tenho o registo como foto de perfil.


----------



## irpsit (27 Jan 2015 às 12:27)

Sim, lembro-me de 1983. 
Acordar de manhã, nos arredores do Porto, e ver tudo branco.
Não apenas uns milímetros mas uns bons centímetros!

E nunca mais vi nada assim até hoje no Porto !!

Mas se recuarmos pelas décadas anteriores encontrámos outros nevões históricos no Porto e Lisboa, especialmente nos anos 40 e 50.



fishisco disse:


> aqui vai a foto de que falo acima


----------



## Zapiao (27 Jan 2015 às 22:52)

Lembro-me bem desse dia pois tinha 9 anos e Coimbra ficou branquinha.


----------



## boneli (27 Jan 2015 às 23:45)

Nessa altura morava em Barcelos e lembro-me perfeitamente de não ter aulas um dia por causa da neve. Nessa semana fui a Braga e lá sim, tinha muita neve acumulada e o frio era muito...memórias de um menino com 6 anos!!


----------



## james (28 Jan 2015 às 15:50)

Ainda em relação aos nevões de 83 , recordo - me de ir a Paços de Ferreira visitar os meus avós e , já vários dias depois de ter nevado , estar a brincar com a neve com os meus primos , pois ainda havia muita . 

Também tive nesse ano a minha melhor prenda de anos da vida , pois nevou no dia dos meus anos .


----------

